# 921 will be at some Sears location December 5



## Matt Stevens

Yup. Some Sears locations will be getting one unit in. My local Sears is getting one and I just made myself the defacto buyer. And, I will be getting 10% off because of the Saturday Super sale (I'll go down during and order the 921).

Some Sears stores will not be getting the 921 yet and won't have any of this information. Only the Sears locations receiving the 921 have been informed.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Whoa, anyone else hear this?

I've got three Sears within 30 minutes in every direction, so I just might be able to get one before Christmas after all............


----------



## jeffwtux

So when will the 811 be available????????????


----------



## jeffwtux

Oh, sorry wrong forum?


----------



## BobMurdoch

Nope, you're in the right place. Jeff is just as anxious as we are here in the PVR forum for our new toys......


----------



## boba

Just Don't Hold Your Breath!


----------



## Matt Stevens

I'm not. No worries. Even if they do get it, let's face it, there will not be enough to go around from coast to coast.


----------



## Bob Haller

Watch your local store carefully. If someone happens to buy and open a 921 then return it they get all their money back. they dont have to have used it just opened the box.

Sears CANT sell it as new and their policy is to mark it down at least 20 to 30 percent.

If it doesnt sell the price continues to drop over time. I bought a returned $900 dishwasher for $280 this way. Make friends with a employee and ask them to call you if one is returned. promising $20 might help encourage them to remember your number.

A buddy of mine who handles all the returns for my store suspects some people buy and return the same item intentionally to drive the price down girlfriends and such make the original purchase. 

I DONT recommend that but explained it so you better understand how to get good deal with the cheaper side of sears..


----------



## sleepy hollow

Interesting and hopeful news. What is the deal offered? Does it include free Superdish u/g when available?

Also, anyone else able to confirm this? I will try to contact Sears later today if I get a minute...


----------



## ibglowin

Matt Stevens said:


> Yup. Some Sears locations will be getting one unit in. My local Sears is getting one and I just made myself the defacto buyer. And, I will be getting 10% off because of the Saturday Super sale (I'll go down during and order the 921).
> 
> Some Sears stores will not be getting the 921 yet and won't have any of this information. Only the Sears locations receiving the 921 have been informed.


Yea, I hear Santa will be there too.


----------



## DVDDAD

Hey guys you can be skeptical if you wish, but Matt has never given us any bad information. He was one of the first to let us know of the delays of 921, 811 & SuperDish. I appreciate his info and taking his time to post here and at the other sites. Thanks, Matt.


----------



## ibglowin

DVDDAD said:


> Hey guys you can be skeptical if you wish, but Matt has never given us any bad information. He was one of the first to let us know of the delays of 921, 811 & SuperDish. I appreciate his info and taking his time to post here and at the other sites. Thanks, Matt.


I appreciate his help too! Who said anything about it being bad info?

Chill out, it was meant in jest in case you didn't realize.

I've been waiting on the 921 for almost 1.5 years now.

Cheers,


----------



## Matt Stevens

Wow. Was I right or was I right?! I didn't expect this news to hit so fast. I just hope like hell I snag one of the PVR921's that are supposed to arrive at my local Sears location. One is already sold to an employee and one of the managers wants the other one. I'm going to raise a stink that employees shouldn't get dibs over loyal paying customers.


----------



## boba

DISH isn't forcasting them to be into their warehouses until 12/8/03 and in very limited quantities.


----------



## BobMurdoch

I got on their email list to be informed as SOON as some are available. I couldn't get it to work through the website, so I did it over the phone (wound up selling the young female CSR on how useful PVRs are).

Between Scott's 921 Wait List and Sear's list, hopefully I'll be able to snag one by Christmas without too much difficulty.


----------



## Matt Stevens

Boba, being off by a few days ain't all that bad, my friend.


----------



## tahoerob

Possible Confirm Limited Release 921 12/8!!!
Via Retailer Chat


----------



## David_Levin

The Sears 921 is listed as a JVC model....

Who do you call if it needs service?


----------



## BobMurdoch

You still call Echostar.............


----------



## BobMurdoch

I have two Dishplayers..... One says JVC the other doesn't but they helped me with both in the past.....


----------



## Cyclone

Have you ever noticed that you can hear the train a long time before the train wreck happens?

I hope none of the early adopters are going to be posted "WTF?" bugs posts the day after they get it.


----------



## BobMurdoch

BTW, they still have $999 as a price for the 811. This could be a way to make some money as they will price match AND give you 10% of the difference. So, whether the 811 sells for $299, 399, 499, or whatever price it eventually DOES ship at, you can pocket some nice change if you can catch it before they realize their error.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Cyclone said:


> Have you ever noticed that you can hear the train a long time before the train wreck happens?
> 
> I hope none of the early adopters are going to be posted "WTF?" bugs posts the day after they get it.


Oh, we will be.... That's half the fun!

But the aggravation will more than be made up by the joy of FINALLY getting some CBS-HD, HBO-HD, SHO-HD, Discovery-HD, HD Net, HD Movies, PPV HD, and most importantly.....I'm running an HDTV antenna feed so I can Philadelphia HDTV from Fox, ABC, NBC, CBS, WB, UPN, and PBS AND bee able to record it (with guide data to boot).

Hey, I'm in the first wave. It's safer in the third wave, but the benefits far outweigh the risks. And I'm a patient man, so my skin isn't as thin as some of the other complainers around here.


----------



## Bob Haller

I HOPE they work fine but wouldnt bet on it


----------



## Jerry G

Bob Haller said:


> I HOPE they work fine but wouldnt bet on it


Of course you wouldn't. Deep down, wouldn't you like to see page after page of posts about problems with the new equipment. Wouldn't that vindicate all the negative stuff you've been saying about Dish and the equipment?


----------



## BobMurdoch

So what kind of whine, er wine goes with a Turkey?


----------



## jerryyyyy

Any centralized place with info for Sears loctions with the 921? Pain to call my local one.


----------



## P Smith

I have 5 around and 5 times more hassles for call to them . No, you should call to each store.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Can anyone translate that last one for me?


----------



## P Smith

May be you could use www.translation.com and do not post if nothing to tell ?


----------



## BobMurdoch

I'm sorry. Didn't mean for my last post to come off as sarcastic as it did. I'm just trying to understand what you meant by "I have 5 around". Do yu work for Sears and have 5 in the whole chain right now? Do you own 5 yourself? I was just trying to understand your post.


----------



## jcrash

BobMurdoch said:


> I'm sorry. Didn't mean for my last post to come off as sarcastic as it did. I'm just trying to understand what you meant by "I have 5 around". Do yu work for Sears and have 5 in the whole chain right now? Do you own 5 yourself? I was just trying to understand your post.


He meant there are five sears nearby.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Thanks, didn't mean to be so dense here.


----------



## Bob Haller

If the 811 is still shown at $999 on their site and its actually available for $200 The $800 times 10% discount makes a 811 about $120. ($80 savings from $200)

Of course its only a bargain if it works


----------



## Jerry G

Bob Haller said:


> If the 811 is still shown at $999 on their site and its actually available for $200 The $800 times 10% discount makes a 811 about $120. ($80 savings from $200)
> 
> Of course its only a bargain if it works


Please explain what you mean by "works". Do you mean bugs? Do you mean every feature enabled today? Do you mean features that will be enabled in a week or two? Please be more specific, Mr. Haller!


----------



## Bob Haller

Jerry G said:


> Please explain what you mean by "works". Do you mean bugs? Do you mean every feature enabled today? Do you mean features that will be enabled in a week or two? Please be more specific, Mr. Haller!


Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## Nick

Bob Haller said:


> If the 811 is still shown at $999 on their site and its actually available for $200 The $800 times 10% discount makes a 811 about $120. ($80 savings from $200)Of course its only a bargain if it works


Haller, you are so full of hate and 100% putrid bovine feces that you poison everything and everyone around you.

Please, just GO AWAY.


----------



## Nick

My new 811 is beautiful! HD is beautiful. Oh my! Even the SD is excellent, even somewhat better than SD from my DP.

Read all about THE AMAZING 24 HOUR 811 ORDER/INSTALL STORY HERE.


----------



## Bob Haller

Geez, I point out how someone might get a 811 for $120 and merely comment I hope it works.

I question why anyone investing the money in high def will be satisfied with a non DVR receiver, but I certinally hope it works well.


----------



## clapple

No 921's at my Sears. Too small a town, I guess.


----------



## Frank Z

I talked to E* customer service yesterday and was told than no one has received any 921's yet (including Sears) because none have been shipped as of 12-4-03. 

Don't shot me, I'm just posting what I was told.


----------



## Bob Haller

Better to not ship than sell something that doesnt work!


----------



## jerryyyyy

My local Sears has not heard of this.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The 921 hasn't shipped yet. Scott reported a day or 2 ago that the 921 won't ship for another week or so - Dish is shooting for the 15th. I've got a few more details (and I suspect that Scott does too), but can't yet say more than that.


----------



## krazy k

i will buy a 921 when dish turns on the firewire output, then you can record true hd to tape.
And just a final thought i wonder if the 921 this time next year, be put on the shelf by dish like our greatly anticipated 721 that's nothing but a head ache.
Krazy Smallville Kent


----------



## Bob Haller

I want to apologize to ANYONE who was upset with my comment that the 811 will not sell well. I am HONESTLY surprised it upset ANYONE!

Heck if direct released a new high def non dvr box I would say the same about them.


Look Direct appears by all reports to be planning on giving a SD DVR box to every sub, DVR is the FUTURE! 

If your spending a $1000 or more for the tv, plus probably big bucks for the audio system and setting up a home theatre and have been exposed to DVR wouldnt it stand to reason you would want to use that on your new high def Tv?

The nly people I personally know who have high def say the oine thing they REALLY want is DVR functions.

I suppose I on some level offended those who bought the 811 and I am sorry. Its a very good $$$, no doubt to compete with rainbow.

Dont those of us who have a DVR tell EVERYONE TO BUY ONE? Why should high def be any different?

Sorry for ausing this uproar


----------



## Bob Haller

Standard boxes are kinda like the OLD icebox compared to refrigerators. Both keep stuff cold

The icebox which for those of you who dont know required blocks of ice to keep stuff cold, like a picnic cooler.

Then akloing came the refrigerator All nice and automatic, no messy ice to deal with

The ice deliveryman was out of work

I think we are at that point with receivers. If you ask me the only new boxes that should be released are DVR ones. Because they change how you watch tv forever!


----------



## John McCutcheon

Funny how some people think _their_ viewing habits are (or should be) everyone else's. I really don't want a DVR. I'm only considering the 921 because I want to be able to record HD movies to d-vhs. If the 811 came with the Firewire (as it was first intended), I'd be all over it. But I'm not so narrow minded to think that no one would want a DVR, to each his own. The analogy of the "old icebox compared to refrigerators" isn't quite right. A better anology would be between refrigerators with or without ice and water in the door, some just don't need or want it.


----------



## Bob Haller

John McCutcheon said:


> Funny how some people think _their_ viewing habits are (or should be) everyone else's. I really don't want a DVR. I'm only considering the 921 because I want to be able to record HD movies to d-vhs. If the 811 came with the Firewire (as it was first intended), I'd be all over it. But I'm not so narrow minded to think that no one would want a DVR, to each his own. The analogy of the "old icebox compared to refrigerators" isn't quite right. A better anology would be between refrigerators with or without ice and water in the door, some just don't need or want it.


Obviously you dont own a DVR.


----------



## John McCutcheon

You're right, I don't. I probably will in the future, if that what it takes to be able to record HD movies to tape. But, whether I have one or not, I would never "question why anyone investing the money in high def will be satisfied with a non DVR receiver". It's just none of my business.


----------



## Guest

I'm having the 811 installed this week. They should be here Thurs. or Fri. I was looking at the PVR-921 but decided on the 811. The reason? I'm a new Dish subscriber. Dish is giving me the 811 for FREE with a two room hook-up. One unit is the 811, the other is some other receiver (that is not hi-def). Plus, they throw in 3 months of service for free (which includes HBO and Cinimax). That is a better deal than shelling out $900 for the 921, then paying other costs. Now, since I have two hi-def sets (one in the family room and one in the bedroom), I'll wait until the 921 drops in price (which will be in 4 to 6 months) before I get the 921. Then I'll move the free 811 to the bedroom and install the 921 in the family room. I can wait on the PVR function in the 921 for 4 to 6 months until Dish starts offering them for $500.


----------



## jcrash

Here's how I'd recommend getting a 921.

Most wanting a 921 probably have a 721, or at least some do. If they also took advantage of the $150 Dish 6000, and perhaps even the 811 for $150 then:
Sell 721 for ~ $400
Sell 6000 for ~ $350
Sell 811 for ~ $300

That should pay for it.

I think that's what I'll be doing. I'll wait a bit to be sure.


----------



## Chris Blount

jcrash said:


> Here's how I'd recommend getting a 921.
> 
> Most wanting a 921 probably have a 721, or at least some do. If they also took advantage of the $150 Dish 6000, and perhaps even the 811 for $150 then:
> Sell 721 for ~ $400
> Sell 6000 for ~ $350
> Sell 811 for ~ $300
> 
> That should pay for it.
> 
> I think that's what I'll be doing. I'll wait a bit to be sure.


That's pretty close to what I did. I got $500 for my 6000, $400 for my 721 and $200 for my 501 but instead turned around and bought 2 DirecTivos for $200 and am waiting to spend the rest on a HD-DirecTivo when it's released (should be around $800).

The great thing about all of this is that the Dish equipment does have a good resale value.


----------



## Jason

Ken said:


> I'm having the 811 installed this week. They should be here Thurs. or Fri. I was looking at the PVR-921 but decided on the 811. The reason? I'm a new Dish subscriber. Dish is giving me the 811 for FREE with a two room hook-up. One unit is the 811, the other is some other receiver (that is not hi-def). Plus, they throw in 3 months of service for free (which includes HBO and Cinimax). That is a better deal than shelling out $900 for the 921, then paying other costs. Now, since I have two hi-def sets (one in the family room and one in the bedroom), I'll wait until the 921 drops in price (which will be in 4 to 6 months) before I get the 921. Then I'll move the free 811 to the bedroom and install the 921 in the family room. I can wait on the PVR function in the 921 for 4 to 6 months until Dish starts offering them for $500.


Ken,

If that is your plan to get a 921, I wouldn't hold my breath or if you are make sure you have a good life insurance policy because you will need it! The 721 has been out for well over a year and the price has stayed the same...$550. Hell will freeze over before the price drops at all on the 921 in 4-6 months...no chance of the unit ever going for $500 unless you are planning to wait a couple years until it is discontinued and people are trying to abandon them for the next big thing.


----------



## BobMurdoch

The price is going nowhere, unless they offer some $200 subsidy for a two year commitment like they are doing with the 510. With E* only trickling out a small supply (rumored to be as small as 200 NATIONWIDE in the first wave - think you'll get one of the 4 units in your entire state?) it will be months before a balance is restored betwen supply and demand. I see them not HAVING to discount this unit as the mega geeks are already resolving theselves to getting one regardless of price. Anyone harumphing and saying that they won't pay the premium will only allow the rest of us clamoring to get one quicker.


----------



## Bob Haller

Well if Zoom released a competive DVR at a price of $200 with a 2 year commitment just watch how fast charlie matches it. The only hope for a low cost high def box is that. Zoom could do that to buy the business. Start up companies do things like this all the time. Better to spend the bucks and make news than to languish as a also ran and fail.


----------



## tahoerob

Bob Haller said:


> Well if Zoom released a competive DVR at a price of $200 with a 2 year commitment just watch how fast charlie matches it. The only hope for a low cost high def box is that. Zoom could do that to buy the business. Start up companies do things like this all the time. Better to spend the bucks and make news than to languish as a also ran and fail.


IF Voom came out with a HD DVR soon &
IF Voom does add ALL available HD as promised &
IF Voom changes the way local OTA is handled by the box. (Need to be able to scan & add as needed like the Dish 6000 or other OTA receiver)

THEN I would switch easily!!!!!


----------



## Bob Haller

I see I did it again Zoom = Voom = I look stupid 

Err unfortunately I am good at that. In any case probably the only hope ius a competitor dropping the price to buy business.


----------



## tahoerob

Bob Haller said:


> I see I did it again Zoom = Voom = I look stupid
> 
> Err unfortunately I am good at that. In any case probably the only hope ius a competitor dropping the price to buy business.


If by summer time, D*, E*, & V* all have HD DVR then the pricing should really drop. I bet V* will almost give away receivers by then in order to increase market share.

Robert


----------



## Cyclone

Yeah, I"m holding off on the 921 because I see that HD is really going to take off in 2004. I see all things HD dropping in price. Especially STBs and PVRs.


----------



## Bob Haller

Which year was that? Looks like january. Hopefully 2004


----------



## dbax

Has anyone else noticed that Sears has taken the 921 off of it's web site. I noticed that it was there on Sat. and taken down tonight. I wonder if that has anything to do with the chat tonight... Also if they are still in "software test" of the 921, it will take several weeks (if not a month), to get the unit into production, out through distribution, and onto store shelves. If it is still in test, I wouldn't expect to see it until after Christmas.


----------



## Bob Haller

Hey arent we beta testers for new models

Just joking I HOPE


----------



## tahoerob

Cyclone said:


> Yeah, I"m holding off on the 921 because I see that HD is really going to take off in 2004. I see all things HD dropping in price. Especially STBs and PVRs.


After tonight's CC, I will be scanning more Voom posts & wait to see the status come 2/1/4. Also, If Voom can offically annouce a HD PVR for this year, I too will wait on the 921.


----------



## BobMurdoch

There have been almost 4000 reads of this thread.

Wow, maybe more people than we thought ARE gonna want to pony up $1K for a receiver like me.


----------



## tm22721

BobMurdoch said:


> There have been almost 4000 reads of this thread.
> 
> Wow, maybe more people than we thought ARE gonna want to pony up $1K for a receiver like me.


More likely that the same 250 people have been following this thread daily for the past 16 days since it was created...


----------



## Bob Haller

I am watching it but have zero intention of buying one. If your buying hD get a DVR.


----------



## Richard King

> If your buying hD get a DVR.


Last time I checked, the topic of this thread, the 921, was a DVR.


----------



## greggg

The 921 is a DVR and Dish is holding current DVR uses over the barrell a little. I won't and most current DVR users won't get a receiver w/o it. Dish knows this and is charging $999. We'll have to see what they do for current customers.


----------



## tahoerob

greggg said:


> The 921 is a DVR and Dish is holding current DVR uses over the barrell a little. I won't and most current DVR users won't get a receiver w/o it. Dish knows this and is charging $999. We'll have to see what the do for current customers.


Everything that I have read says that there will NOT be a price break. The dealer COST will be $949!!!!

IT is just one expensive peice of hardware anyway you look. Get ready to sell your current 6000 or other OTA settop box to pay for it!!


----------



## greggg

Dish has always treated me pretty good, and I don't want to sound like one of those goofs that post here every hour about cancelling their service, but If I do get stung by them I will look elsewhere. It may turn out that Dish is the best deal for me, but I have never shopped them before, and if they do start to go downhill I will shop. If it turns out they are the best value for me so be it.


----------



## P Smith

tahoerob said:


> Everything that I have read says that there will NOT be a price break. The dealer COST will be $949!!!!
> 
> IT is just one expensive peice of hardware anyway you look. Get ready to sell your current 6000 or other OTA settop box to pay for it!!


Stargazer posted other ( much less) price at other forum.


----------



## tahoerob

P Smith said:


> Stargazer posted other ( much less) price at other forum.


When it FINALLY arrives, we need to find out what it really costs.


----------



## P Smith

He posted DEALER price different for $100 less then yours . I think you saw that thread and I didn't take your point here. Retailer price is retailer price.


----------



## tahoerob

Bottom line is that the posts from folks in retail believe that there will NOT be any discounts for anyone!


----------



## BobMurdoch

WHY would they discount. There will not be enough supply to meet demand for at least 6 months...... They could raise the price $100 and still sell them.....


----------



## tahoerob

BobMurdoch said:


> WHY would they discount. There will not be enough supply to meet demand for at least 6 months...... They could raise the price $100 and still sell them.....


Shhh! Do not encourage them! :lol:


----------



## SBSP

Just got this message from Sears via email, and I confirmed the 921 doesn't show up on their web pages any more.

"Unfortunately, the HD Satellite Receiver with DVR Technology w/Integrated Off-air ATSC Tuner, 05738193000, has been discontinued and is no longer available. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you."


----------



## John Corn

Email I just got from Sears.

Subject: HD Satellite Receiver with DVR Technology w/Integrated Off-air ATSC Tuner has been discontinued.

Unfortunately, the HD Satellite Receiver with DVR Technology w/Integrated Off-air ATSC Tuner, 05738193000, has been discontinued and is no longer available. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you.

Please revisit us at http://www.sears.com.

If you have any comments or questions, please contact us.
By email: [email protected] or
By Phone: 1-800-349-4358

-Sears.com Customer Service.


----------



## Bob Haller

Geez that was a short life cycle

Honestly I guess they decided to not carry it given their partnership with doom, sorry voom.


----------



## Richard King

How can something that was never available be "no longer available"?


----------



## Jason

Sears just probably isn't going to carry the 921 at all. The only HD receiver they will most likely carry will be Voom.


----------



## Bob Haller

I guess it doesnt matter since they arent available anyway


----------



## Jerry G

Bob Haller said:


> I guess it doesnt matter since they arent available anyway


Untrue. See Scott's posts and you'll find out that once again you are incorrect, and that's not surprising at all.

Bob, I'm going to start up a web site to collect donations so that you can move to DirecTV. You've stated in another post that you're so unhappy with Dish that you'd like to move to DirecTV, but can't afford to do so. Hopefully, a donation based web site will allow you to fulfill your fondest dream.


----------



## Richard King

I'll toss in $10.00. But, it has to come with a condition. No more posting here in any way shape or form.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Actually, Bob's post is correct. The 921s are NOT available to users yet, and won't be until at least the middle of this week. Just because one person may have gotton one doesn't mean that the 921s are ready to ship yet to the general public. I think that Scott has jumped the gun here a little bit, trying to upstage everyone else. That's fine, but it's my opinion that he's a little early in his announcements.


----------



## Bob Haller

Honestly I meant no offense. Sears got a EXCLUSIVE on rainbow. Doesnt it make sense they will want to carry only ONE high def offering? Espically since Es with DVR has superior features to rainbows?

Besides ONE in the field doesnt indicate its available YET!

Since someone else posted here that sears wasnt carryng it I merely tried to explain why that might be the case. Besides if you ask me Sears isnt a high end kinda place.

A good friend woirks at a local sears and reports they sell very few 508/510. LaST TIME i WAS THERE THE SALESMAN DID noT EVEN KNOW WHAT DVR IS
 He said he would alert me if any came in. I will post here if they are in. As of saturday none at the ross park store.

Now how is a place like that going to sell a high end $1200 box?


----------



## buckyp

The web site site shows a price of $399 for the 811, yet when you call, you can get it for $149.

Do you think there will be any break on the 921?


----------



## Slordak

The 811 for $149? From whom and with what conditions?
At that price you could buy one and just use it as your HD receiver while waiting for the 921 without any hesitation.


----------



## buckyp

Slordak said:


> The 811 for $149? From whom and with what conditions?
> At that price you could buy one and just use it as your HD receiver while waiting for the 921 without any hesitation.


Called Dishnetwork direct. He said I could "replace" one receiver with the 811 for $149.

No strings were attached.


----------



## P Smith

Please, do not post off-topic. The thread dedicated to 921 model.


----------

